# Cla



## ceazur (Apr 23, 2010)

Just order CLA from allthewhey.com. they are 1000mg pills your supposed to take one a day. Aside from the bottle how many do you take a day and at what time??


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 23, 2010)

To maximize the efficiency of CLA, studies showed that you are required to take in 3,400mg of _actual _CLA.

Read the label. Most contain only 78-84% CLA. 4 of these equals 4,000mg total and anywhere between 3120-3360mg of actual CLA. This is close enough for me. So I take 4 per day. I usually take them all at once after a meal to aid in absorption.

Also, it is recommended to use the CLA with Tonalin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ good post PinMaster T

When cutting I will take between 4-6 a day, depending on overall calories. Split doses, with meals.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you. Yeah, splitting the dosages works too. Either way I always see about the same results.


----------



## RAHHH (Apr 24, 2010)

ceazur said:


> Just order CLA from allthewhey.com. they are 1000mg pills your supposed to take one a day. Aside from the bottle how many do you take a day and at what time??



when i took CLA i took 4-5 pills ed (1g/1000mg per pill) and notices SOME help from it, nothing majore. but i would stack it with some green tea and maybe ALCAR  if drinking the tea is a hassle I liked the pills from primordial performance when i was on the run.

diet is still #1 thow for anything decent to be noticed.
I took 1-2pils of cle 2-3 times a day along with soem green tea or greentea pill/powder extract.


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)

Allthewhey says that CLA triggers fat loss while sleeping. Judging by what you people say I am going to take 3000mg a day. That's 3 pills. What time of day should I take each pill?


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> ^^ good post PinMaster T
> 
> When cutting I will take between 4-6 a day, depending on overall calories. Split doses, with meals.



Shit, nevermind ^ post.. I see you had already answered it. But does it work while sleepin or is that a sales pitch?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 27, 2010)

I tried that and never noticed a difference. For a while I thought I noticed a SLIGHT difference, but it was probably a placebo due to their sales pitch..

..and I would take at least 4g / day..


----------



## ceazur (Apr 27, 2010)

alright thanks


----------



## Walnutz (May 3, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> To maximize the efficiency of CLA, studies showed that you are required to take in 3,400mg of _actual _CLA.
> 
> Read the label. Most contain only 78-84% CLA. 4 of these equals 4,000mg total and anywhere between 3120-3360mg of actual CLA. This is close enough for me. So I take 4 per day. I usually take them all at once after a meal to aid in absorption.
> 
> Also, it is recommended to use the CLA with Tonalin.


What type of results/benefits if any have you seen?


----------



## ceazur (May 3, 2010)

i have been taking for about a week. and I guess I see results already. but i also just started insanity beachbody do it could be that or both   Im not complaining tho


----------



## Walnutz (May 3, 2010)

So you're losing weight with it?  You notice your waistline decreasing?


----------



## ceazur (May 3, 2010)

yeah its worth it i reckon. Plus its not expensive so its worth experimenting with


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 3, 2010)

I have mainly seen it help burn stomach/torso fat. I think it should be ran for at least 6 weeks though.


----------



## Walnutz (May 3, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Also, it is recommended to use the CLA with Tonalin.


Why's that? 
Isn't _tonalin_ a brand for a CLA product?


----------



## nni (May 3, 2010)

Walnutz said:


> Why's that?
> Isn't _tonalin_ a brand for a CLA product?



tonalin is a form of cla. recent study claimed cla is as bad as trans fats.


----------



## tballz (May 5, 2010)

nni said:


> tonalin is a form of cla. recent study claimed cla is as bad as trans fats.



Do you have that study?


----------



## nni (May 5, 2010)

tballz said:


> Do you have that study?



PLoS ONE: Effect of Animal and Industrial Trans Fatty Acids on HDL and LDL Cholesterol Levels in Humans â?????? A Quantitative Review


----------



## toothache (May 6, 2010)

nni said:


> PLoS ONE: Effect of Animal and Industrial Trans Fatty Acids on HDL and LDL Cholesterol Levels in Humans â?????? A Quantitative Review



Interesting!


----------



## cheappinz (May 9, 2010)

have you tried the CLA, R-ALA, green tea extract, and aclar stack?  They work in unison to increase the rate of fat burning.  Also, don't buy any pure R-ala unless you know its refridgerated.  Its heat sensitive stuff and I always store mine in the fridge!


----------



## Rucker (May 10, 2010)

cheappinz said:


> have you tried the CLA, R-ALA, green tea extract, and aclar stack?  They work in unison to increase the rate of fat burning.  Also, don't buy any pure R-ala unless you know its refridgerated.  Its heat sensitive stuff and I always store mine in the fridge!



I usually go with CLA and Green Tea Extract.  CLA three pills twice a day, Green Tea two pills twice a day.  Add in some Fish Oil as well.


----------

